# Dry Practice



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

With all these posts about shooting, number of guns owned, favorite this and that...how about..How often and for how long do you Dry Practice per week..??? Be honest..


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Every time I open the safe, which is every 1-2 days. Total about 20-30 min per week. I also do it on various pistols. I should do more.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

You asked...If I had to make a suggestion, I would cut back on the time per session. 10-15 minutes is optimal, beyond that the results to be gained drop off percipitously. Your freguency is good to maintian your edge. It is also beneficial to practice just one segment of a given drill per session for maximunm results....Good luck..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

1911driver said:


> With all these posts about shooting, number of guns owned, favorite this and that...how about..How often and for how long do you Dry Practice per week..??? Be honest..


I practice dry firing (w/snap caps) about twice a week... I've also started working on drawing from my holster(s) as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple a times a week. Just depends. I tend to do it a lot when I get a new gun, and then taper off. I've been doing it a lot with my new compact USP.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I used to find my self prying my revolver from it's case to dry fire it quite bit. Until it's repaired (main spring adjustment), that habbit has been put on hold. 

Just wondering- are the snap caps considered very important to prevent damage to the fireing pin/mechanism? Do people here consider them un-important or necessary? Also, it seems to me that dry fireing with an SA only like a Glock would be quite a chore?

L J


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it is much safer to do it w/ the snap caps. I can see maybe pulling the trigger a few times with a Glock or similiar gun. BUt, I don't feel comfortable doing it dozens, or even hundreds of times in a sitting. On Glocktalk, people have posted pics of cracks slides around the firing pin hole.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

Logan,
For the amount of dry practice that anyone of us will do with any of our weapons, NO harm should come to the parts where you would get metal to metal contact. If we were Dry Practicing 500 hours a week for three months, than one can see the distinct possiblilty for considerable damage to metal parts. You would simply wear the gun out..!! These alledged cracks etal are probably the result of some other activity. As far as snap caps are concerned...I am not in favor of their use and from the comments here on this forum, you can find a wide divergence of opinion on that subject.
Dry practicing with a Glock should be a "Slamdunk"....!! Simply place your trigger finger on the trigger, take the slack out pause at mechanical resistence, start a SLOW steady pressure to the rear(Your focus is on the front sight) and let the shot "break". HOLD the trigger to the rear(Important). Reset the slide by moving it slowly to the rear about 1/2"...this will reset the trigger and striker. SLOWLY ease the trigger forward to reset and you should hear a distinct click. Hold the trigger there, get back on the front sight and slowly repeat the process....... Noto problemos....Good luck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, until the past year when HK updated the firing pin design, it wasn't uncommon for the pins to break from excessive dry firing. Have heard of many Beretta 92s having the same issue.

I think it is cheap insurance for an expensive gun


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i agree with shipwreck, though i've been lucky in the past,dry firing my rugers ....shew, i don't even want to begin to try to figure how many times, i now use snap caps just as a precaution.

danny


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The more you use something, the more it will wear... I wore out a Ruger Single Six as a kid practicing my "quick draw"... Use it and enjoy it, that's why your buying it!

Snap caps= good (maybe) I use them for an extended dry fire session...

The more important issue, which seems apparent, but which is often over looked is *Saftey*... Double and triple check your firearm...
Don't load and unload multiple times, you'll forget which is which! (Experience talking here)

And remember; *The most dangerous gun in the world is an unloaded gun!*


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

Exactly Hal8000...my point is that NOTHING...NOTHING goes into my weapon when I am dry practicing....!!! MY weapon is EMPTY at all times , including especially "Snap caps". I chamber check it twice before I start and twice when I end the session. I could not conduct the practice sessions with the knowledge that anything is in my magazine...ergo my firearm. Practice sessions should be conducted with an empty firearm...at all times. I have an exact and defined proceedure that I faithfully follow for each session, even as to the area that I conduct this practice session. Just watch, sometime in the future, we will hear of an ND and the defendent will say "Gee, I thought I had snap caps in my magazine." Just wait..!!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

One more rule learned the hard way;
*"Never point your weapon at anything you don't want to kill"*

The thing about shooting is that at sometime, you *will* have a ND... Whether it's your fault, a mechanical failure, or someone else's fault, you will have a gun go off sometime when your not expecting it...
So, a person has got to develop a safety procedure of some sort or another. And follow it...

Most people's personal safety procedures are mosaic, meaning they are made up of several different instructional methods. Of course some will be better than others and it's up to each of us to recognize this and to up grade our personal methods on a regular basis... Safety is an on going process and good (read safe) gun handling practices (read habits) are imperative to not only your personal safety, but to the safety of those around you. (this includes people miles from you)

Rerum novarum cupidus!
(Remain unbiased and curious!)


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

I normally practice dry fire daily with either pistol o revolver (revolver mostly in da)...and some "dryfire" reload,like this


----------

